# Oranges



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everybody,
So we are puppy sitting Abagail again and we have her for the entire weekend. One thing I have always noticed about here is while on walks she finds orange peels throughout the area. Her nose is on point!

My question is, are oranges ok to give as treats? Thanks in advance!

Jrod 

P.S. here is a pic of Abby, she is 19 weeks old!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Mine eats them... contain Vitamin C 
Apparently they produce vitamin C on their own, but in less than required quantities. 

Julius


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks datacan! I'll pick some up today when I got shopping.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Not sure how much they can eat, though... Mine is 2 years old and noticed he likes apples and oranges, on some occasions bananas as well.. I share every time he wants to eat

grapes are toxic, thought I add this, just in case (we have grape vines in the back yard and always have to supervise... or cut the vines)


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Good to know, I was unaware about the grapes. Thanks again Data!

Jrod


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Oranges and apples are good, but they say raisins and currents are very bad for them, along with dark chocolate...


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Darcy1311 said:


> Oranges and apples are good, but they say raisins and currents are very bad for them, along with dark chocolate...


I can see how the raisins would be a bad idea since they are just dehydrated grapes (datacan mentioned earlier grapes are toxic to them). Always knew about the chocolate, we keep most fruits in our home and I'm glad that I will be able to share them as treats.

Abby has always nosed her way to orange peels, it seems like every park we go too or even walks around our apartment complex she is finding them!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Very small amounts


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper loves oranges, and always guilts my grandmother into giving him some. Except he's very picky, and doesn't like the pith (white stuff). Again, he manages to guilt my grandmother into peeling most of the pith off for him. 

Spoiled rotten!  My grandmother's the worst, and he knows he can get away with murder as far as she's concerned. He doesn't usually try these antics with anyone else!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Riley loves fruit. Chuck on the other hand isn't really a fan. My mom was giving the boys pieces of a clementine last night and Chuck was more interested in sniffing it and trying to rub on it. But Riley loves bananas, strawberries, apples, and well......just about everything.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wish I could say the same about Willie. Willie is a carnivore, through and through. Whenever I have offered him a taste of fruit, he looks at me like I've gone completely insane. No interest whatsoever! He will have a taste of a few vegetables, but only if mixed in with his dinner, never on their own. When I have offered him a baby carrot as a snack, he takes it in desperation (if he's hungry), chews it up slightly, and then spits it out onto the floor. He does like a bite of bread and butter, though!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Does anyone else's V do 'the fruit dance'? This consists mostly of pawing, crazed looks and kangaroo jumping around it!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Re: Oranges*



Nelly said:


> Does anyone else's V do 'the fruit dance'? This consists mostly of pawing, crazed looks and kangaroo jumping around it!


Yup! Lyra goes berserk if she finds orange peel (or some unscrupulous owner waves it at her )


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Orange peels contain fibre... 8)


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I just read that Avacado are bad for dogs, didn't know that 
Though it seems some dogs eat them and are fine.


----------



## Gasparlini (Apr 13, 2013)

Gaspar LOVES oranges...especially bood oranges! (posh tastes!) I checked to make sure they were safe first, according to the vets they're fine in reasonable amounts so I only let him have 1, maybe 2, segments at a time, but whenever he smells an orange being peeled he goes nuts.


----------

